# Newbie ? -- Snowdogg MD68 on a '05 Nissan Frontier?



## MaineSnowPlow

I've been thinking about adding a plow to my truck for quite a while -- it's a 2005 Nissan Frontier King Cab 4WD, 4.0-liter V6 and six-speed manual. Other than some Bridgestone Dueller A/T tires, it's completely stock. I'd like to have a Super Duty or plow-prepped 1500, but the Frontier is almost paid off and only has 36k miles, so it'll be my truck for plowing. Question is -- which one? Seems like my only options are the Fisher Homesteader, Meyer Drive Pro 6'8" and Snowdogg MD68. Not interested in a Sno-Way, and the Fisher looks kinda weak. Local parts and install quotes have been about $3,700 for the Fisher and just over $3,000 for the Dogg (haven't got a response from the Meyer dealer yet). I'm guessing I'll also want to add Timbrens up front. Any advice/insight for this newbie? I haven't found any discussions (on this site and others) about plowing with a 2005+ Frontier.

Sorry for the long post. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## linycctitan

Welcome! The SnowDogg/Frontier combo should work quite well. Timbrens would probably be a good idea. As for any advice or insight, just take your time, don't push yourself or truck too hard/too fast, and learn at your own pace. Best of luck.


----------



## MaineSnowPlow

Thanks, LinyccTitan. The Snowdogg seems like a great deal at $3,030 installed. Next is to ask around to find out if anyone has dealt with the New Hampshire dealer I got the quote from.


----------



## mercer_me

Was you looking at the Fisher SD or Homesteader?


----------



## MaineSnowPlow

I was looking at the Homesteader -- it was the only model recommended for my Frontier on the Fisher site.


----------



## mercer_me

MaineSnowPlow;1115634 said:


> I was looking at the Homesteader -- it was the only model recommended for my Frontier on the Fisher site.


The SnowDogg is the better plow out of the two.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I almost got bought an 05 Frontier Crew Cab in Nismo form as it had the greater GVWR front and rear compared to the stock ones. and the 4l V6 had decent power at 265hp and 284LbFt.

I would suggest going with a Snoway as the down pressure is something great for small trucks. It uses the hydraulics to put more pressure on the blade which inturn allows the plow to back drag and chip through ice like a heavier plow without the excessive wear and tear of a heavy plow on your front end. The second reason I recommend it is because you'll be hard pressed to find a plow in 7'6" which would be the width you want so the plow clears at least the width of the vehicle so your tires grip in the clean stuff behind what you push. @ 285lb for a 7'6" @ 22" tall, its light as well meaning your front end will thank you for it.

The Snow Dogg is 400# for a 7'6" @ 24" tall which is a huge increase over the Snoway. The 7'4" Homesteader/Suburbanite (Fisher/Western twins) are 2" slimmer, 1" shorter, and still 270lbs with no down pressure either. The Meyers isnt even worth mentioning as the 6'8" weighs 375lbs and is 0.5" taller than the snoway with no down pressure. You can put a 7'6" but its not recommended and weight is up at 575lbs.

I would have suggested the Blizzard but they don't have a plow designed for your truck.

Now if you have the Nismo, than you might be able to cheat a little and put the bigger plow on and put a decent amount of ballast weight, but depending on what your plowing needs are, I say save the abuse on your truck...


----------



## MaineSnowPlow

I've checked out the Snoway -- looks good, and I know it's lighter, but I'm set on a SnowDogg. I've looked at the MD68 and found a great somewhat-local dealer offering a good price. You are right about the width -- MD68 at angle is 71" and the truck width is 72.8" (not including mirrors, but might include width with fender flares -- need to measure wheel-to-wheel width myself). So, if it turns out there is a 1.8" difference, is that really gonna be a problem when plowing? Seems negligible, but again, I'm new to this and don't have any experience to back up that opinion.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I've noticed on angle I still need about 6" additional so that way snow doesn't trail in. Its like trying to push something on hardwood floors with dry shoes vs wet shoes, it'll make a difference...


----------



## basher

MaineSnowPlow;1126371 said:


> I've checked out the Snoway -- looks good, and I know it's lighter, but I'm set on a SnowDogg. I've looked at the MD68 and found a great somewhat-local dealer offering a good price. You are right about the width -- MD68 at angle is 71" and the truck width is 72.8" (not including mirrors, but might include width with fender flares -- need to measure wheel-to-wheel width myself). So, if it turns out there is a 1.8" difference, is that really gonna be a problem when plowing? Seems negligible, but again, I'm new to this and don't have any experience to back up that opinion.


It will be an issue, particularly with-out the down pressure. You will be packing down snow that you then have to scrape up. Does your Frontier have the VDX system? If so you need to install ballast before you install the plow to keep it active. The weight of the snowdogg will disable it. I installed a snowdogg on a 2010 frontier, I was not impressed with the truck's ability to handle the weight.


----------



## rogzballz

I'd like to hear a review of how this plow is working for MaineSnowPlow. I have the same truck (Crew-Cab version) and am seriously looking into a plow ...


----------



## MaineSnowPlow

I wish I could give you some info, but after getting advice and feedback from guys here, I decided to hold off on the plow this season. I'd need the bigger SnowDogg MD and that was more weight than I wanted to put on the front of the truck. I may take another look at the lighter Snoway, but it's more likely that I'll hunt for a deal on a full-size plow truck during the off-season.


----------



## rogzballz

Cool, thanks for the follow up. I am on the fence about it as well with all the reviews I've read about plowing with this truck.


----------



## DScapes

Any reason boss light duty was not researched?


----------



## metrail

Hi,

I noticed you recommended the Timbrens with the SnowDogg MD68 and the Nissan Frontier... would this be the front ones only? I've never used them although I've seen them before-- not sure they are required to be installed on front or back if snow plow is the only heavy item for truck.

Thanks ~ Kevin


----------



## basher

Yes front only are need though you should still add a counterweight/ballast in the rear.


----------

